# Emmy news and discussion



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Here is a good site for insider information:

http://goldderbyforums.latimes.com/eve/forums/a/frm/f/1106078764

From that site here is a list of the official submissions which is a very long list:

http://goldderbyforums.latimes.com/eve/forums/a/tpc/f/1106078764/m/53610293



> COMEDY SERIES:
> According to Jim (Hoosier Daddy)
> Andy Barker, P.I. (Fairway My Lovely)
> Big Day (Pilot)
> ...


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

TV Guide put out there Dream Ballot and I think it is pretty close to what I would pick:



> Best Comedy
> 30 Rock
> Entourage
> The Office
> ...


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Out of TV Guides ballot I would pick:

Entourage
The Wire
Tina Fey 
Alec Baldwin
Michael C. Hall 
Ashley Jensen
Neil Patrick Harris
Connie Britton
Zach Gilford


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

There's probably zero chance of Kristen Bell or Lauren Graham getting a nod, but I'd like it to happen (preferably Kristen Bell).


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Neenahboy said:


> There's probably zero chance of Kristen Bell or Lauren Graham getting a nod, but I'd like it to happen (preferably Kristen Bell).


I don't think either turned in their best work last year but the best drama actress category is the weakest to me so they could sneak in. I think supporting actress drama is by far the best category this year. Connie Britton or Elizabeth Mitchell are the strongest in a tight field.


----------



## FilmCritic3000 (Oct 29, 2004)

Neenahboy said:


> There's probably zero chance of Kristen Bell or Lauren Graham getting a nod, but I'd like it to happen (preferably Kristen Bell).


 :up: :up: :up:

But then again the Emmys continually ignore something not on one of the big three networks or cable. Still, I'm rooting for her and _Veronica Mars_


----------



## jschuur (Nov 27, 2002)

I'm hearing some strong buzz around 5 Towns already. Johnny Chase is really in prime form. Best performance since Viking Quest:

http://www.tvsquad.com/2007/05/31/fake-emmy-ad-for-entourages-five-towns/


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Thought I would give an update. The finalists are being narrowed down and here is where we are at with drama and comedy series:

Best Drama
Boston Legal
Dexter
Friday Night Lights
Grey's Anatomy
Heroes
House
Lost
Rome
The Sopranos
24

Best Comedy

Desperate Housewives
Entourage
Extras
My Name Is Earl
The Office
Scrubs
30 Rock
Two and a Half Men
Ugly Betty
Weeds

I am absolutely shocked that The Wire is not in there I thought it was a shoe-in. definitely should be in above 24 and Rome.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

Weeds is classified as a comedy?


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

mwhip said:


> I don't think either turned in their best work last year but the best drama actress category is the weakest to me so they could sneak in. I think supporting actress drama is by far the best category this year. Connie Britton or Elizabeth Mitchell are the strongest in a tight field.


IIRC, Connie Britton is being submitted for Lead Actress, not supporting. Imho, she is definitely the Lead Actress in FNL, and deserves to win that category. If she doesn't get nominated, there is something seriously wrong with the submission tapes, or something. She's outstanding.

Elizabeth Mitchell is good, but clearly belongs in the supporting category.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

Magnolia88 said:


> IIRC, Connie Britton is being submitted for Lead Actress, not supporting. Imho, she is definitely the Lead Actress in FNL, and deserves to win that category. If she doesn't get nominated, there is something seriously wrong with the submission tapes, or something. She's outstanding.
> 
> Elizabeth Mitchell is good, but clearly belongs in the supporting category.


In my OP in this thread it shows what they submitted themselves as along with the supporting episode they sent. Elizabeth Mitchell was submitted as supporting actress. Evangeline Lily was the only Lost actress submitted for lead.


----------



## johnperkins21 (Aug 29, 2005)

If Dexter doesn't win for best Drama, then the Emmy's will have reached a Grammy-level of worthlessness. In my opinion of course.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

johnperkins21 said:


> If Dexter doesn't win for best Drama, then the Emmy's will have reached a Grammy-level of worthlessness. In my opinion of course.


If 24 gets nominated in its worst year I will be ticked.


----------



## Sparty99 (Dec 4, 2001)

johnperkins21 said:


> If Dexter doesn't win for best Drama, then the Emmy's will have reached a Grammy-level of worthlessness. In my opinion of course.


Gotta disagree with your opinion. I think there are at least three shows on the list of finalists (Heroes, Lost, Friday Night Lights) that I would have absolutely no problem with winning, and Rome and The Sopranos aren't far off. I liked Dexter, but I think I'd be annoyed if it got nominated at the expense of any of those 5 shows. And count me among those who can't understand how The Wire isn't a finalist.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> Weeds is classified as a comedy?


The rules don't make it clear - I think it's up to the show's producers to decide whether a show is a comedy or a drama, although the Academy does have the right to correct obviously wrong choices (for example, _ER_ is not going to be accepted as a comedy, nor _Scrubs_ as a drama). I know this is how it works for an actor deciding whether to enter in a "leading role" or "supporting role" category. (There was a year when (I think it was) Matthew Perry's agent entered him in the Lead Actor in a Comedy Series category, unaware that Perry and the other _Friends_ stars all agreed to enter in the Supporting categories, and when Perry found out about it, he withdrew his Lead Actor submission but it was too late to enter a corrected one for Supporting Actor.)

I think shows like _Studio 60 on the Sunset Strip_ and _Desparate Housewives_ can get away with either designation, but they have to choose one, and it applies to other categories - for example, a series cannot be entered as a comedy series and one of its actors in one of the dramatic series awards.)

-- Don


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

mwhip said:


> Thought I would give an update. The finalists are being narrowed down and here is where we are at with drama and comedy series:
> 
> Best Drama
> Boston Legal
> ...


So much for the idea of having this "pre-nomination" round of voting helping shows like _Veronica Mars_...

-- Don


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

That Don Guy said:


> So much for the idea of having this "pre-nomination" round of voting helping shows like _Veronica Mars_...
> 
> -- Don


I agree VM should be on the short list but definitely not nominated. It is a really good show but not in league with The Wire, Sopranos, Lost and such.


----------



## Cainebj (Nov 11, 2006)

I kinda think The Tudors has a shot at being nominated - at least... I think


----------



## DevdogAZ (Apr 16, 2003)

I'd have to go with Friday Night Lights and The Office from that narrowed down list.


----------



## TAsunder (Aug 6, 2003)

Why would anyone be surprised by the lack of The Wire? The show never gets emmy love.


----------



## TostitoBandito (Sep 18, 2006)

Cainebj said:


> I kinda think The Tudors has a shot at being nominated - at least... I think


No way. Rome was 10 times the show that The Tudors is. The first couple episodes of The Tudors were hardly even watchable, though it did become mildly entertaining by season's end.


----------



## Magnolia88 (Jul 1, 2005)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'd have to go with Friday Night Lights and The Office from that narrowed down list.


+1

One caveat: I've never seen _Dexter_ or _Weeds_. But I've seen every other show on both lists, and FNL and _The Office_ would get my vote. By a long shot, actually.

If either _Heroes_ or _Grey's Anatomy_ win over the far-superior FNL, it will be a shame. Hype does not equal quality. _Heroes_ is fun and I enjoy it, but well-written and well-acted it is not. I think it's a joke that it would make the top 10 list even.


----------



## Neenahboy (Apr 8, 2004)

DevdogAZ said:


> I'd have to go with Friday Night Lights and The Office from that narrowed down list.


Dexter and The Office for me.

It's a shame Weeds is classified as a comedy; it would be a very close race between it and Dexter in the drama category. The narrowed down list (aside from Dexter, FNL, and Heroes) is horrible. And the fact that Boston Legal can be submitted as a drama boggles the mind, especially after this last season.


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Oops...

http://www.cnn.com/2007/SHOWBIZ/TV/07/03/television.emmys.reut/index.html

Looks like somebody isn't happy that the "semi-finalists" list got leaked.

(So I suppose "it's an honor to be nominated, but if you made it to the top 10 but not the top 5, get in line along with the rest of the losers while we let the 'good' shows into Club Emmy"? Another vote for bringing back "And the Winner Is", if you ask me.)

-- Don


----------



## whitson77 (Nov 10, 2002)

Scrubs and 30 Rock over How I met Your Mother? Not right


----------



## That Don Guy (Mar 13, 2003)

Neenahboy said:


> And the fact that Boston Legal can be submitted as a drama boggles the mind, especially after this last season.


_Moonlighting_ was considered a drama series. Enough said.

-- Don


----------

